
The Squeal of Data - zdw
https://tedium.co/2019/03/14/teletype-computer-evolution-history/
======
mirimir
Damn. So when I first carried a laptop, my kit included an acoustic-coupler,
and a telephone cable with alligator clips.

------
classichasclass
FTA: "I would pay money to see someone convert HDMI to USB-C to USB-A to PS/2
to RS-232 to current loop and then plug it into a teletype, just to see what
happens."

Probably a lot of garbage characters, if anything.

